# Boas > General Boas >  Sand boa climbed!?!

## mischiefneko

Okay, I have a roughly 5 year old Kenyan Sand Boa named Jasper. I've had him for two of those years. He lives in a 20 long aquarium with a heat mat on one side. A water bowl and a buffalo skull are his only "decorations".
ANYWAY I just came home and he was under the lid on the rim of the aquarium!! I'm baffled on how he got up there and why!?! The buffalo skull is kind of in the middle of the tank so he shouldn't be able to climb it and onto the rim. But why would he even do it!? He's had the same setup the whole time I've had him.

----------


## Bogertophis

> ... But why would he even do it!?....


Because he can!   :ROFL:  Seriously, what's the longest you've ever stayed in one room?  What if it was for life...don't you think you might try the door?

Even "ground-dwelling snakes" can and will climb...they may not be the best at it, but don't underestimate their ability & desire to escape.

----------

C.Marie (08-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (08-04-2018),GalaxyMom (09-13-2018)

----------


## mischiefneko

But I've never even seen him climb onto the buffalo skull. The coming home and seeing some of his body hanging off the rim of the aquarium, it scared the hell out of me!! As small as he is I don't see how he got up there!
And now I'm concerned because I lifted the screen lid and half of him fell and he hung. When I lifted it again he plopped down. He didn't move for about five minutes, but I saw his tongue still coming out. And now he's burrowed again.

----------


## Bogertophis

> ... When I lifted it again he plopped down. He didn't move for about five minutes, but I saw his tongue still coming out. And now he's burrowed again.


Sounds like it both startled & knocked the 'wind' out of him.  Poor little guy...

----------


## mischiefneko



----------


## mischiefneko

> Sounds like it both startled & knocked the 'wind' out of him.  Poor little guy...


I know! But there really was nothing else I could do. I tried to figure out how to lift it without knocking him down, but as soon as I raised the lid but half an inch his first half fell. So I tried to let him sit another minute then VERY slowly lifted it again and he plopped. I FEEL SO BAD! But there was no other way, I tried to sneak a hand in to catch him and by the time I could even get a finger in he fell!  :Sad:

----------


## mischiefneko



----------


## mischiefneko

Shoulder I tuck something under the rim so he can't anymore? Any suggestions? I don't know what to do.
I still am racking my brain on HOW he got up there

----------


## Zincubus

> Okay, I have a roughly 5 year old Kenyan Sand Boa named Jasper. I've had him for two of those years. He lives in a 20 long aquarium with a heat mat on one side. A water bowl and a buffalo skull are his only "decorations".
> ANYWAY I just came home and he was under the lid on the rim of the aquarium!! I'm baffled on how he got up there and why!?! The buffalo skull is kind of in the middle of the tank so he shouldn't be able to climb it and onto the rim. But why would he even do it!? He's had the same setup the whole time I've had him.


When you say a ' heat mat on one side ' do you literally mean ON THE SIDE of the tank or on one side of the floor in the tank ?!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## mischiefneko

> When you say a ' heat mat on one side ' do you literally mean ON THE SIDE of the tank or on one side of the floor in the tank ?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Underneath

----------

Zincubus (08-03-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Shoulder I tuck something under the rim so he can't anymore? Any suggestions? I don't know what to do.
> I still am racking my brain on HOW he got up there


There was no way for you to 'catch him' before...he was going to fall no matter what you did, so don't feel too guilty.  I've had snakes do this too...in fact, I've 
had 3'+ corn snakes that rippled their entire body along the top rim of a larger (& taller) tank, and hang on really well.  Corn snakes, admittedly, are better  
suited to climbing, but even my round-bodied rosy boa will climb things.  (-as they do in the wild, they climb into shrubs)  One reason snakes escape their cages 
is that they have nothing but time to keep trying things.   :Wink:  

And yes, you could probably find something* to fit into the rim so he can no longer hang onto it.  *Measure the gap & stroll thru the nearest hardware/home 
improvement store, & when they ask if you'd like some help (assuming?) tell them what you're looking for.  I know there is wood molding & wood dowels that 
would work, but wood is porous & you have better things to do than coating it, so while it's easy to cut to fit, it might not be the best choice.  A better choice 
would be something made of plastic, and you'll also need fast-drying non-toxic glue to hold it in place.  (put snake in a side cage when you do this & while the 
glue dries...make sure no fumes remain before he goes back in)  You might even have a fat old electric extension cord laying around that would work?  I'm not 
seeing the rim you're trying to fill in, but you get the idea?  If that was me, yes, I'd modify the rim so he can't hang on & then fall again.   :Good Job:

----------

mischiefneko (08-04-2018)

----------


## Avsha531

"Get a sand boa, he'll never climb". Yeah right lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-03-2018),C.Marie (08-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (08-04-2018),mischiefneko (08-04-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

That's why I love snakes...they're full of surprises.   :Snake:

----------

C.Marie (08-09-2018)

----------


## mischiefneko

> "Get a sand boa, he'll never climb". Yeah right lol


I'm glad I'm not the only one!! I've never seen him do it in the almost three years I've had him. Do they eventually just go down? He looked like he was squished so I was trying to save him.
How old is your boa by the way? Jasper is five or six and I feel like he should be bigger...

----------

_Avsha531_ (08-04-2018)

----------


## Spoons

My baby KSB sometimes climbs on the display box for my temperature probe and pokes around. She's a curious little sand boa.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-04-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I'm glad I'm not the only one!! I've never seen him do it in the almost three years I've had him. Do they eventually just go down? He looked like he was squished so I was trying to save him....


Did we mention that snakes are "sneaky"?   :Very Happy:   Some snakes (like these) usually cannot get down without falling, & actually falls CAN do some damage*, so they're 
better to prevent when & if you can.  But you can't prevent them all, either for your snake or yourself, that's just "life".  (Snakes like corn snakes are so good at
climbing -partly because their scutes are "designed" for it- that they can sometimes get back down without falling.  Not always though.)

*Where I used to live there was a pet store with a large boa in a huge walk-in cage...the "store mascot".  The enclosure had several logs, about 6" diameter, that 
were angled & installed well above the floor (4-5' as best I can recall, but may have been higher?) for the snake to climb on, which he did.  One day they found the 
snake had died, & the vet who did the necropsy said he had gangrenous tissue apparently from falls off the branches.   :Tears:    Just "for what it's worth".

----------

mischiefneko (08-04-2018)

----------


## Avsha531

> I'm glad I'm not the only one!! I've never seen him do it in the almost three years I've had him. Do they eventually just go down? He looked like he was squished so I was trying to save him.
> How old is your boa by the way? Jasper is five or six and I feel like he should be bigger...


He's about 3. The males don't get very big, and are notorious for going on food strikes. Those pictures were from around 4 month ago, and I switched him from a 10 gallon to a 20 gallon soon thereafter and haven't seen any climbing since. However, i also haven't seen any climbing since his last food strike ended (before i switched tanks), so maybe that has something to do with it as well. He's the only snake that has ever escaped, about 2 years ago, and found him not 2 feet away from his cage

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## mischiefneko

> He's about 3. The males don't get very big, and are notorious for going on food strikes. Those pictures were from around 4 month ago, and I switched him from a 10 gallon to a 20 gallon soon thereafter and haven't seen any climbing since. However, i also haven't seen any climbing since his last food strike ended (before i switched tanks), so maybe that has something to do with it as well. He's the only snake that has ever escaped, about 2 years ago, and found him not 2 feet away from his cage
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I know males don't get very big. But I've seen adult males (long sausages) and Jasper is very skinny. And from what I've read he's supposed to be full grown by now. He's about 17 inches and a little bigger around than a pencil.But he eats every 10-14 days eagerly, and all his temps are right?
Jasper has never gone on food strike, only when he's about to shed. I guess I got lucky in that way. I have a ball python also, who are known picky eaters. The breeder was feeding live and he's taken thawed from me with zero issue. lol

----------


## Avsha531

> I know males don't get very big. But I've seen adult males (long sausages) and Jasper is very skinny. And from what I've read he's supposed to be full grown by now. He's about 17 inches and a little bigger around than a pencil.But he eats every 10-14 days eagerly, and all his temps are right?
> Jasper has never gone on food strike, only when he's about to shed. I guess I got lucky in that way. I have a ball python also, who are known picky eaters. The breeder was feeding live and he's taken thawed from me with zero issue. lol


Are you using anything for ambient temps? They like it warmer than BP's.

Also that does seem a little small/skinny for an adult male, I personally feed once a week (while he eats). What are you feeding?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## mischiefneko

> Did we mention that snakes are "sneaky"?    Some snakes (like these) usually cannot get down without falling, & actually falls CAN do some damage*, so they're 
> better to prevent when & if you can.  But you can't prevent them all, either for your snake or yourself, that's just "life".  (Snakes like corn snakes are so good at
> climbing -partly because their scutes are "designed" for it- that they can sometimes get back down without falling.  Not always though.)
> 
> *Where I used to live there was a pet store with a large boa in a huge walk-in cage...the "store mascot".  The enclosure had several logs, about 6" diameter, that 
> were angled & installed well above the floor (4-5' as best I can recall, but may have been higher?) for the snake to climb on, which he did.  One day they found the 
> snake had died, & the vet who did the necropsy said he had gangrenous tissue apparently from falls off the branches.     Just "for what it's worth".


Sneaky sneaky snakes. I was so worried when he fell, though someone else said there's was nothing I could have done for him not to. I'm going to try and block that rim with something so he can't. He looked so squished under the mesh!! I was worried he was actually squished, I forgot snakes are pretty much muscle and can do that.
I feel for that pet store. Do you know what kind of boa? I would love to know. I know snakes aren't the brightest, so I sometimes hover mom around my babies when they're out. I just worry so much about my scaled babies. My ball python is pretty active for his species, so having him out is a bit of an ordeal. It's always watching him and trying to support him, while trying to allow him to explore as he wants (within reason). Jasper will usually curl up in my hand and watch tv with me.

----------


## mischiefneko

> Are you using anything for ambient temps? They like it warmer than BP's.
> 
> Also that does seem a little small/skinny for an adult male, I personally feed once a week (while he eats). What are you feeding?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have a heat lamp, with the weakest bulb I can find, that I have on during the day. I thought about upping it to once a week but everyone said "Noooo! Sand Boas only need fed every other week!!" So I was sitting like.... but he's tiny? I feed him thawed pinkie mice, same as I've fed since I got him. Since I've had him he's only grown in length, but not girth. He was about 8 or 9 inches when I got him two years ago (and he was supposed to be about two when I got him). But the breeder assured me he was just a slow grower, and also said he was a picky eater. But he hasn't at all been a picky eater for me. So I wonder if I just got him from a bad breeder...? But I read they were slow growers, so wasn't concerned. But a pinkie mouse is just big enough to give him a little lump in his body.

----------


## Zincubus

> I have a heat lamp, with the weakest bulb I can find, that I have on during the day. I thought about upping it to once a week but everyone said "Noooo! Sand Boas only need fed every other week!!" So I was sitting like.... but he's tiny? I feed him thawed pinkie mice, same as I've fed since I got him. Since I've had him he's only grown in length, but not girth. He was about 8 or 9 inches when I got him two years ago (and he was supposed to be about two when I got him). But the breeder assured me he was just a slow grower, and also said he was a picky eater. But he hasn't at all been a picky eater for me. So I wonder if I just got him from a bad breeder...? But I read they were slow growers, so wasn't concerned. But a pinkie mouse is just big enough to give him a little lump in his body.


Is the bulb in the viv / rub ?

If so does it have a cage or guard around it ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Avsha531

> I have a heat lamp, with the weakest bulb I can find, that I have on during the day. I thought about upping it to once a week but everyone said "Noooo! Sand Boas only need fed every other week!!" So I was sitting like.... but he's tiny? I feed him thawed pinkie mice, same as I've fed since I got him. Since I've had him he's only grown in length, but not girth. He was about 8 or 9 inches when I got him two years ago (and he was supposed to be about two when I got him). But the breeder assured me he was just a slow grower, and also said he was a picky eater. But he hasn't at all been a picky eater for me. So I wonder if I just got him from a bad breeder...? But I read they were slow growers, so wasn't concerned. But a pinkie mouse is just big enough to give him a little lump in his body.


Pinkie mice are way too small for an adult sand boa, and they have zero nutrition basically just water and fat. Snakes need the bones hair etc for a complete diet. I'd suggest switching to fuzzies asap and trying to make your way to a small hopper, especially if you are feeding every other week. That could also help with the climbing behavior, the little dude is probably hungry

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-04-2018)

----------


## mischiefneko

> Is the bulb in the viv / rub ?
> 
> If so does it have a cage or guard around it ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It sits on top of the mesh lid.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-04-2018)

----------


## mischiefneko

> Pinkie mice are way too small for an adult sand boa, and they have zero nutrition basically just water and fat. Snakes need the bones hair etc for a complete diet. I'd suggest switching to fuzzies asap and trying to make your way to a small hopper, especially if you are feeding every other week. That could also help with the climbing behavior, the little dude is probably hungry
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


But wouldn't fuzzies be to big for him? A pinkie already leaves a little lump. He's only slightly bigger around than a pencil. I'm even wondering now the breeder knew how old he was. I'm starting to think he's younger than I was told. I'll start thawing a pinkie out to feed him today, though he may or may not eat it. Hit tail looks like he's about to shed.

----------


## Avsha531

> But wouldn't fuzzies be to big for him? A pinkie already leaves a little lump. He's only slightly bigger around than a pencil. I'm even wondering now the breeder knew how old he was. I'm starting to think he's younger than I was told. I'll start thawing a pinkie out to feed him today, though he may or may not eat it. Hit tail looks like he's about to shed.


Even at like 4 months mine was already on fuzzies. I'm sure he can probably take one down no problem, and that should help with growth as well. From what I've seen, snakes don't really grow very much when they're only eating pinkies. Pencil sized for a ksb even a year old is VERY thin 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Avsha531

Just to clarify, I am referring to mice, not rats

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

mischiefneko (08-04-2018)

----------


## mischiefneko

> Even at like 4 months mine was already on fuzzies. I'm sure he can probably take one down no problem, and that should help with growth as well. From what I've seen, snakes don't really grow very much when they're only eating pinkies. Pencil sized for a ksb even a year old is VERY thin 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Okay, I'll pick up some fuzzies while I'm out today and cross my fingers this helps. I mean he's a big bigger than a pencil but I can't think of something about his size to compare it to. But I had a feeling something was wrong, but I was doing what I had read on ksb care websites so I figured maybe he was just small. I feel so bad  :Sad: , hopefully now I'll switch him to bigger meals and he'll grow more properly... Either the breeder didn't know his age or was just starving him then passed that knowledge onto me.

----------


## Avsha531

> Okay, I'll pick up some fuzzies while I'm out today and cross my fingers this helps. I mean he's a big bigger than a pencil but I can't think of something about his size to compare it to. But I had a feeling something was wrong, but I was doing what I had read on ksb care websites so I figured maybe he was just small. I feel so bad , hopefully now I'll switch him to bigger meals and he'll grow more properly... Either the breeder didn't know his age or was just starving him then passed that knowledge onto me.


Sounds good, please keep us posted. Would love to see some pics!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> Sneaky sneaky snakes. I was so worried when he fell, though someone else said there's was nothing I could have done for him not to. I'm going to try and block that rim with something so he can't. He looked so squished under the mesh!! I was worried he was actually squished, I forgot snakes are pretty much muscle and can do that.
> I feel for that pet store. Do you know what kind of boa? I would love to know. I know snakes aren't the brightest, so I sometimes hover mom around my babies when they're out. I just worry so much about my scaled babies. My ball python is pretty active for his species, so having him out is a bit of an ordeal. It's always watching him and trying to support him, while trying to allow him to explore as he wants (within reason). Jasper will usually curl up in my hand and watch tv with me.


Well, snakes are pretty flexible but sometimes they actually hurt themselves too.  I remember (on another forum) that someones snake died from pushing thru 
the gap in a plastic cage (a "critter cottage" with the vents like a "comb"...some of the "teeth" were broken...it was awful & gruesome) so I totally "get" worrying.

That pet store boa was many years ago in another state, & no sorry, I don't recall any more than that...not the specific kind.  They weren't the best pet store  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  -
they often sold w/c imported snakes with mites & other issues, so I can't say that falls were the only thing their boa suffered from.

----------


## mischiefneko

> Well, snakes are pretty flexible but sometimes they actually hurt themselves too.  I remember (on another forum) that someones snake died from pushing thru 
> the gap in a plastic cage (a "critter cottage" with the vents like a "comb"...some of the "teeth" were broken...it was awful & gruesome) so I totally "get" worrying.
> 
> That pet store boa was many years ago in another state, & no sorry, I don't recall any more than that...not the specific kind.  They weren't the best pet store  -
> they often sold w/c imported snakes with mites & other issues, so I can't say that falls were the only thing their boa suffered from.


Um... Correct me if I'm wrong, but snakes are not meant to be kept in hamster cages? But I'd be so heartbroken if I came home to that... I swear my heart stopped when I realized that was him hanging off the rim of the aquarium. But I worry over all my babies. Furred, gilled and scaled.
That poor boa.  :Sad:  Hopefully his/her snake heaven is full of safe logs to climb on, appropriate sized food, and no mites or bugs.

----------


## Bogertophis

> Um... Correct me if I'm wrong, but snakes are not meant to be kept in hamster cages? But I'd be so heartbroken if I came home to that... I swear my heart stopped when I realized that was him hanging off the rim of the aquarium. But I worry over all my babies. Furred, gilled and scaled.
> That poor boa.  Hopefully his/her snake heaven is full of safe logs to climb on, appropriate sized food, and no mites or bugs.


That reference was not a boa, as I recall it was some type of colubrid, but either way "critter cottages" are not "hamster cages" but multipurpose & very functional. 
I use them all the time as temporary caging when I clean my snake's enclosures, and I used to use them when I raised hatchling/neonates too, but none of mine are 
(or ever were) broken.  That was a HORRIBLE mistake on the part of that snake owner...& I think he or she (?) almost needed therapy, as did everyone who read 
about it.  But the reason for sharing the episode is to learn from the mistakes of others...not everyone sees the train coming when they step on the tracks.  And 
despite warnings, there are still many equally-bad caging & decor mistakes posted on forums that are "accidents waiting to happen".   :Sad:   Not to mention in the real 
world, like all the chicken-wire (& similar "bird netting") that snakes get stuck & die in, or six-pack rings that get stuck choking curious mammals & sea life.  We can 
all be better stewards of wildlife if we learn, care & share.

----------


## mischiefneko

Okay, so he was fed a pinkie mouse the other day because the shop was sold out of fuzzies. I will be going back and getting some tomorrow. I'm curious to know what substrate your boas are on? Jasper has been on sand since I got him. Scooping daily and doing full changes monthly. The breeder had him on a bare bottom tank with a sandwich tupperware of dirt if he felt like digging. (Probably should have been my first clue something was wrong)
I have a sandwich tupperware that I feed him in, which I leave in his enclosure. Because he WILL NOT eat if taken out. So I set it on the sand, scoop him into it and feed him, when he's done he just slithers back into the sand and I remove the container.

----------


## Avsha531

I feed mine directly in the enclosure, best not to move them or stress them out before or after eating. I keep him on sand and he loves it

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## mischiefneko

So I went to the petshop to get some frozen mice fuzzies right? BUT THEY WERE SOLD OUT AGAIN! I talked to the snake guy, who is legit I have gotten very good advice from him in the past. I told him the whole thing, cruddy breeder, how old he is and his size. He totally agreed I needed to up his meals. But the store is going through a remodel right now, so shipments are small and farther apart. He said they wouldn't get in any more frozen mice fuzzies until *next* friday. Eight days from now! So he recommended I get some rat pinkies. He showed me some of the live mice fuzzies they had and they are similar in size. And I know rats have more nutrients. The current plan is to see if Jasper takes the rat pinkie this week and maybe get him fuzzies next week? My ball python will eat whatever I offer him, so the rat pinkies will be a little snack for him, if that's the case. Or if Jasper takes them, should I just feed him those?
I'm hoping I made a good choice  :Confused:  What should I do? Did I do bad? I have a rat pinkie thawing right now to offer to Jasper later....

----------


## Bogertophis

Mice & rats are very similar in terms of nutrients.  I'd see if he'll take a rat pinky, but they do smell & taste differently, so he may have his own opinion about them.
A rat pink is about the size of a mouse fuzzy, but a little more digestible (no hair)...either way, good nutrition if he accepts.  I hope he does.

----------


## mischiefneko

> Mice & rats are very similar in terms of nutrients.  I'd see if he'll take a rat pinky, but they do smell & taste differently, so he may have his own opinion about them.
> A rat pink is about the size of a mouse fuzzy, but a little more digestible (no hair)...either way, good nutrition if he accepts.  I hope he does.


So I offered it and he took it pretty quick, wrapping around. Jasper is a bit picky in HOW he eats. He won't eat out side of his enclosure, he won't eat on his sand, he'll only eat with the lights off and you can't watch him. (But he's never missed a meal) So I walked away for a minute then came back and he was leaving his little sandwich feed box. Got my tongs, picked the rat up again and again Jasper attacked and coiled. Walked away for a couple minutes and when I came back he was halfway done eating it. Once he was done I was able to see and pretty big lump in his body. It was obvious where his meal was. And I'm super happy he ate it.
So should I get mice fuzzies next week? Or should I feed him the rat pinkies while I have them?

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-10-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'd feed him the rat pinks you have, since they're an obvious success.  Many snakes happily accept either rats or mice without being fussy or hooked on 
only one.  When I used to breed rats and mice, I often switched things up for my snakes as it might be in the wild, no problems as long as size is right.

----------


## mischiefneko

So after I fed him the rat pinkie, he immediately went into shed. Whenever he finishes, I plan on feeding him another.

----------

_Avsha531_ (08-23-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> So after I fed him the rat pinkie, he immediately went into shed. Whenever he finishes, I plan on feeding him another.


Sounds good!   :Good Job:

----------


## mischiefneko

So, since getting advice from you guys, I have been feeding him every week. Rat pinkie every Wednesday. But he seems to be climbing more! Just in case, I did put clips on either side of the tank, in fear he'd manage to push it up far enough to get out. While Jasper seems to prefer mice, he is taking the rat pinkies for now. I still have yet to *see* him climb, but it still scares me that one too many falls and he's gunna kill himself...  :Sad:

----------


## Bogertophis

You want to make sure that cage tops cannot be pushed up at all...snakes have been known to get injured or worse by squeezing out thru gaps thought to be 
safely too small for escape.  Personally I don't trust cage clips, I use various other ways to keep tops on cages.  Silly guy, wonder why he keeps climbing so much?

----------


## mischiefneko

> You want to make sure that cage tops cannot be pushed up at all...snakes have been known to get injured or worse by squeezing out thru gaps thought to be 
> safely too small for escape.  Personally I don't trust cage clips, I use various other ways to keep tops on cages.  Silly guy, wonder why he keeps climbing so much?


Well and that's why I put the clips. From him actively eating more frequently he has put on weight. Now if he gets up there is does lift the top a bit, not enough to get out, but more as a safety precaution. I don't want him to get big enough to get out with nothing holding it. I have four clips on my ball python tank and have had no problems.
I really don't know! In a previous post someone said he's probably climbing because he's hungry. Well, he's eating more now so that shouldn't be it. Then someone else said because he could be bored and can. But I don't know how to get him to stop! I'm worried about him....

----------


## mischiefneko

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
THIS BUTTHEAD! He isn't even using anything as leverage! I caught him in the act of getting up! Like.... I can't even take something out to stop him! JASPER WHY!?!? He's in a 20L aquarium and I have heavy books on the smaller sides, then some clips on the longer sides. He can't get out, but I can't stop him!!

----------


## mischiefneko

Anyone who may still be watching this, here's an update:
Jasper has definitely been shedding more frequently. He eats every 7-10 days. (sometimes he's in shed so I wait until he's done or whenever my local shop gets a shipment) He also just gobbled up a small hopper mouse. He has grown a little bit and he seems more active.
I feel terrible that I've been neglecting him for so long....

----------


## Bogertophis

As far as the climbing, you aren't heating the entire cage floor are you?  (like he's climbing to get away from excess warmth?)  Otherwise, snakes do get bored & 
curious, & they stay healthier with exercise just like we do...maybe the thing to keep him from falling is to put in a maze of branches (his own 'jungle-gym') to 
climb on...that way he won't be falling so far.  I'd personally be glad that he shows so much personality, not hiding all the time, & obviously has a great appetite.
A similar snake that you wouldn't expect to climb is a rosy boa...& their body is very round, not really built to "hang on" but yet my rosy climbs too, sometimes.

----------


## mischiefneko

> As far as the climbing, you aren't heating the entire cage floor are you?  (like he's climbing to get away from excess warmth?)  Otherwise, snakes do get bored & 
> curious, & they stay healthier with exercise just like we do...maybe the thing to keep him from falling is to put in a maze of branches (his own 'jungle-gym') to 
> climb on...that way he won't be falling so far.  I'd personally be glad that he shows so much personality, not hiding all the time, & obviously has a great appetite.
> A similar snake that you wouldn't expect to climb is a rosy boa...& their body is very round, not really built to "hang on" but yet my rosy climbs too, sometimes.


No, only about a third of the bottom is warmed by the heat pad. Again, I haven't changed his setup in the almost three years I had him.
I am glad that it means he's active and healthy, it just has me puzzled why it's all of the sudden he's super into climbing. Other people have posted pics of their Sand Boas climbing, so I understand that sometimes they're curious. But WHY after three years is he now climbing?
I would account it to my giving him bigger meals, but that wasn't until after I'd posted on here about Jasper's adventures. That's when I learned that I was given bad care instructions. So the theory was that he was trying to get more food.

----------


## mischiefneko

Three months later update:
Jasper sheds about once a month and is now taking *two hopper mice* per meal. I had to thaw two hoppers about a month ago because they'd frozen together. So out of curiosity, I waited for him to finish the first then dropped (no wiggles, just dropped) the second in the sandwich container, and he took it right away! I tried to just feed one the following week and he slithered around the little container looking for the second one! (Usually when he's done he'll slither out of the container into his sand). I don't want to feed bigger as the hoppers still leave a pretty good sized lump in his belly, so I wiggle one until he takes it, then just drop the other. Last week he only took the one, and he was done.
He seems more active at night now, slithering over his skull and sometimes through his water. I haven't seen him climb in a little while, maybe he's gotten too big? Jasper used to shed only every three months or so when I first got him. But he's definitely more active and growing since upping his meals.

----------

